# Wacom Graphire 4 für Comics geeignet?



## dawson (6. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
ich wollte mir mal ein paar Experten-Meinungen bzgl. einer bevorstehenden Anschaffung eines Grafik-Tabletts holen.
Ich hab mich diesbezüglich natürlich schon schlau gemacht im Web.

Momentan bin ich auf dem Stand, dass Wacom wohl die 1. Adresse ist, was Grafik-Tabletts angeht.

Da ich sowohl Website-Design (meist mit Photoshop) aber auch in Zukunft mehr digital zeichnen will (Comics) würde ich gern wissen, welche Combi hier wohl die beste wäre.

-> ist Photoshop geeignet fürs Comic-Zeichnen? (kennt jmd. ´n gutes Tutorial dazu?) oder wäre ein anderes Prog. besser? Spezial-Software?
-> Reicht ein Graphire 4 A6 aus oder doch die Classic XL-Version mit A5-Fläche?
-> hat das Graphire 4 auch die Möglichkeit, den Neigungswinkel einzustellen?
-> Ist mit Neigungswinkel-Einstellung gemeint, dass der Stift, egal ob senkrecht oder im 60°-Winkel gehalten, immer am gleichen Platz am Bildschirm bleibt oder gibts da trotzdem wieder das Problem, dass man einen Kreis zeichnet, obwohl man nur den Winkel des Stiftes verändert, nicht aber dessen Position auf dem GT?

Oder reicht für meine Ansprüche (verdiene ja nicht meine Brötchen mit dem Comiczeichnen, ist nur ein Hobby) auch ein Konkurrenz-Produkt (z.B. Aiptek oder Trust)?

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Hilfe...
-Dawson-


----------



## Michael Aringer (8. Februar 2008)

Hi,

zu Wacom kann ich nur sagen, dass die tatsächlich die 1. Wahl sind, dafür aber auch einiges mehr als die Konkurrenz für ihre Produkte verlangen. A6 finde ich doch recht klein, A5 sollte es mindestens sein. A3 ist dann im Normalfall wieder zuviel des Guten, aber das ist natürlich abhängig von der Nutzung. Die Details zu den Wacom Produkten kann ich dir auf die Schnelle nicht wiedergeben, dafür gibt es aber auch eine Herstellerseite.

Photoshop ist für Zeichnungen mit Digitizer-Boards gut gerüstet. Da Comics üblicherweise recht flache Farben haben sollte es zudem nicht allzuschwer sein. Selbst einige der großen Computerkünstler arbeiten mit Photoshop. Die beste Wahl für digitale Kunst dürfte jedoch Corel Painter sein. Dieses Programm ist für das Zeichnen und Malen mit Grafic-Tablets wie gemacht und bietet obendrein noch täuschend echte Farbaufträge (von Öl auf Leinwand bis Aquarell, etc.). Zudem gibt es eine Palette um Farben zu mischen und die Zeichenfläche lässt sich nach belieben rotieren um am Tablet keine Verränkungen für komplizierte Strichführungen durchführen zu müssen.

Bei weiteren Fragen versuche ich natürlich gerne weiterzuhelfen.
Servus, Michael


----------



## dawson (8. Februar 2008)

Merci für die Beantwortung der einen oder anderen Frage.

Jetzt kommt natürlich die Frage nach Corel Painter. Bei dem Wacom Intuos3 A5 wide wäre ja ein Corel-Painter dabei. Aber die "alte" Essential2-Version. Reicht die aus?
Die große CP-Version liegt ja gleich bei über 400 Öcken. Muss ja jetz auch net sein.

Frage auch noch zu der "Wide"-Option bei den Wacom-Tablets: ist das dringend nötig?
Ich hab seit kurzem eben auch einen 20"-Widescreen - muss ich dann auch ein Wide-Grafiktablett kaufen oder würde eine normale Version auch en.
(besonders auch im Hinblick auf die 2-Monitor-Lösung... wäre dann Wide besser als die normale Version?)

Und... leider wurde die Frage nach dem Neigungswinkel noch net gelöst... wie ist das denn jetzt nun, wenn man nur die obere Hälfte des Stiftes bewegt, aber die Spitze auf dem Tablet lässt... wird dann am PC eine Linie gezeichnet? Auch beim Intuos noch?

Ciao
Dawson


----------



## janoc (8. Februar 2008)

Du kannst das Tablet in zwei Modi betreiben: Stift- und Mausmodus – bedeutet jeweils absolute oder relative Positionierung am Bildschirm. 
Das heißt: im Mausmodus verhält sich der Stift wie die Maus, du bewegst den Cursor nach (z.B.) rechts, hebst die Maus hoch legst sie wieder an den Anfang und schiebst den Cursor ein Stück weiter und kannst so auf einem Mini-Mauspad über den kompletten Bildschirm fahren. (Ich hoffe die Beschreibung klingt jetzt nicht absolut bescheuert ... )
Dieser Modus ist zum Zeichnen allerdings unbrauchbar; dafür gibt es den Stiftmodus mit absoluter Positionierung. Das heißt die linke obere Ecke vom Tablet ist die linke obere Ecke vom Screen, rechts unten am Tablet ist rechts unten am Screen, der Cursor springt also exakt dort hin, wo du den Stift hinsetzt – die gleiche Stelle am Tablet ist immer auch die gleiche Stelle am Bildschrim (was im Maus-Modus eben nicht so ist).
Das bringt jetzt folgendes Problem mit sich: Wenn dein Bildschirm „Wide“ ist, dein Tablet aber nicht, kannst das Tablet nicht in gleicher Proportion vollflächig an den Bildschirm übertragen werden dh. du lässt a) einen Teil des Tablets ungenutzt oder erzwingst b) die vollflächige Nutzung des Tablets was zu einer Verzerrung der abgebildeten Bewegung führt. Ich kann zwar nicht zeichnen, kann mir aber vorstellen dass diese Verzerrung durchaus störend sein könnte. Wenn du diese Verzerrung für zwei Bildschirme berücksichtigst wird’s nicht besser ... 

Das mit dem Neigungswinkel hat nichts mit der Position zu tun. Diese entspricht immer der Stiftspitze, egal wie du den Stift hältst. 
Wenn die Software den Neigungswinkel unterstützt, kannst du den Farbauftrag mit einem Airbrush realistisch simulieren, also wenn du den Stift flacher hältst, „spritzt“ die Farbe zu der anderen Seite hin weg.

Ich hoffe ich gut erklären kann und dich dieses Roman hilft.


Himmel ich brauch noch 'nen Kaffee.



PS: ich hab mir schon öfter sagen lassen dass "OpenCanvas" ein "Geheimtip" sei, für die digitale Pinselei.


----------

